# School pet?



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been asked to find a suitable animal for a class pet. There are 24 children that will be helping to care for it and some will be wanting to handle it. They have previously had gerbils, and giant snails but I have been asked to find something slightly different. 
They loved the snake when I took her in, however the head teacher doesn't seem so keen!

The approx space available is Height 18 inches depth 14 inches. And width 16"

The animal will be living here over school holidays, I will also set it up and my aunt will be keeping an eye on it. 

Thought I'd double my chances and post here too.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> I've been asked to find a suitable animal for a class pet. There are 24 children that will be helping to care for it and some will be wanting to handle it. They have previously had gerbils, and giant snails but I have been asked to find something slightly different.
> They loved the snake when I took her in, however the head teacher doesn't seem so keen!
> 
> The approx space available is Height 18 inches depth 14 inches. And width 16"
> ...


I suggest a small colony of hissing cockroaches. Dead easy and cheap to buy and keep, don't require much attention but will tolerate handling, live for 3 years (not too long), tons of fascinating facts about them, and kids really do like them in my experience.:2thumb:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

If they got roaches and put them near me I'd cry :blush: I bought dubia roaches for the first time, tiny ones, I'm currently trying to pretend they are woodlice while feeding them to geckos. Thankfully these are small enough to do that. When I was at college we had roaches in the exotic room, I managed to be there for 2 years without even seeing them.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Hissers are very different because they're much slower.

I would caution against getting an exotic for the sake of it. Hamsters and snails make good class pets because they don't have specialist requirements. Kids can cope with them, and they can cope with kids!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yep, that's a good call- hissers really are as near 'cuddly' as roaches can get- because they are much slower and calmer than most roaches, the kids (and you) should find them much easier and more pleasant to handle. Giant millipedes are another possibility, but they aren't so amenable to being handled, and they can be hurt or killed a bit too easily, if they are dropped.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

It's them that want a reptile >_< I think furry things make brilliant pets. I love my hamsters . Been messaging over the evening and they are adamant on the reptile front. I'm getting the feeling that it's the staff that want a pet not the kids xD 
I'll be speaking about it over the next few weeks/months to make sure they all know what they are getting in to. A few staff already own reptiles, which I'm guessing is why they think it's a good idea. I've been left with the tast of finding something suitable, my idea of something furry has been shot down.


Insects really scare me, and that's normal sized insects. Giant insects really are a no go. The only creepie crawlie big thing I like is a tarantula xD arachnids in general scare me, but those don't.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Have you seen the dwarf hamsters like Winter Whites or Campbells? Possibly one of the cutest little animals on the planet! Some of the dwarf varieties like the Chinese or Roborovski dart about very quickly and therefore maybe not be suited to smaller children and handling but the Winter Whites are gorgeous. My son has a few and they are all super tame and love being handled. They need to be kept as solitary animals though or they will fight (inc. all female groups) and of course, if you get a mixed pair they will soon breed! We bought two girls which, er, weren't and a couple months later got a surprise of 5 babies! Cost me a fortune in cages but it was worth it. Super easy to look after and live up to 2+ years.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Yep  Owned both and loved the little girls/guys to bits. One mixed female that I had came pregnant, found that out when I pulled out a handful of bedding with pink wriggly things in it. They were the sweetest hams I have ever owned.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> It's them that want a reptile >_< I think furry things make brilliant pets. I love my hamsters . Been messaging over the evening and they are adamant on the reptile front. I'm getting the feeling that it's the staff that want a pet not the kids xD


Schools get kinda cold at night time because the heating goes off. I go to a lot of schools with work, and I've seen geckos kept at one, but they looked like the most miserable little animals ever.....whether that was because of their living conditions, or the constant harassment by kids, who knows? Also seen tortoises, frogs and an array of small mammals all kept in less than ideal situations and I have to say "oh yes, it's lovely!". 

At my school, we had a canary! There's something to be said for a good fish tank.

Either way, I'm still not sure something as specialist as reptiles could do well in a primary school.

But my question is, if you'd already made up your mind, then why spam every section with threads asking the same question, only to poo poo every suggestion?:whistling2:

More's the point......if you'd decided upon a reptile, then WHY are you asking in the mammal sections?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I hadn't made up my mind. I still want them to have a furry, I just got told after being asked to think of something that they would rather have a reptile. 
By which time I'd already posted and been asking. As for saying no to things, only things that I personly won't deal with. Unless a giant bug wants to have no home over holidays its not a good idea. The whole point is that they need me to take them over holidays, I CAN'T look after a huge creepie crawlie no matter how slow it moves. There are very very few insects I'm not scared of, praying mantis being one, but sadly that wouldn't be suitable. 

P.s I posted in two sections, both that cover furry things. Kind of shows what I was hoping for >_< I don't think they should have a rep.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Have you considered Giant African Land snails? I know they are a 'bug' but snails aren't really creepy crawly and most kids love snails so giant snails are cool!.......at least that's what my little girl tells me. She is currently campaigning for GALS to be her class pet. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

They have had GALS around 3-4 years ago, when I went in and got them out the snake was completely forgotten. I left one child with two staff members holding the snake, while the rest crowded round helping to bath them, clean them and feed them. They loved them to bits, I had a disaster during the school holiday with those >_< I lost 16 over the space of around a month, something wiped out my whole collection, and the schools 3. 

We still don't know what happened to them  

I'll have a word about them again now that I don't have a collection to kill. Snails are one of my favourite animals, used to keep garden snails when I was a small child, I begged for GALS, but when my mother asked my aunt about them she got put off. Wasn't until I was 16 and someone gave me them as a valentines day gift that she relented about having them in the house xD


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

what age group are the children? 
If they're 4/5/6 yr olds then they can be less careful with animals but if they are older say 8/9/10 then theres a bit more choice.

What about stick insects? Im not too fussed on bugs and such but the stick insects at college didnt bother me, were quite fun to watch when they move


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

They are the 11+ sort of age  No little uns.


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

tarantula?


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe a bearded dragon? Always plenty that need new homes on here and my nephew loves handling mine (he is 4!) so I'm sure older kids would be fine.
Just a suggestion


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my mums a teacher and she's tried 'pets' (ie feeder bugs) a few times, but with the huge temp variations that can occur over time in a classroom its a nightmare keeping temps stable and that then affected humidity. one night of the heating malfunctioning was all it took to wipe out a locus colony.

she did have great success with caterpillars one year (released as butterflies), but that was in summer, they may be a bit doomed now lol.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Oooo caterpillars sound like a really nice idea, I never would have thought of that  We did that at home one year when I was small with large whites, we were convinced every year after that that every white butterfly was one of Adam's (my brother) butterflies babies xD


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

dione ratsnake? 

My newest addition and fast becoming a favourite, they're small, friendly, active. They don't need loads of heat or fancy bulbs or anything. 

Could do with the height being your width, and it would still be a bit small really, that's the only problem


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Does it have to be inside? If the school is a small school, you could have a bee hive in a quiet area. If they're older kids you could use it as a teaching kinda thing as well...bee populations and how important they are etc, might help kids understand that bees aren't nasty either! Obviously if its a huge school this won't be a good idea. You can also leave the bee hive here in holidays 

I guess if you're sure on the reptile side of things...a bearded dragon? Although you can only get one as they're solitary... probably the most basic lizard you can get. You'd have to have the set up and make sure the temps were right etc...

Cornsnake? Mine is easy to look after...as long as you have the appropriate set up and temps etc they're quite simple and friendly...


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Harvest mice?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you  Would never have thought of bees! That is a very different one  It is a very small school ^_^ 

Harvest mice could work really well, had two of those when we were younger. Used tp feel really bad on cleaning day xD They made gorgeous nests. That could also work with showing the children an animal that we are, not so slowly, killing off.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Could you not buy butterfly/moth eggs and take them all the way through the egg to butterfly stages, as that would be a good learning process?? I did that with my children when they were 7 and 10 (they're now 37 & 40! :gasp and they loved it. We chose moths and went from eggs to caterpillars, to larvae to moths, to eggs, to caterpillars and then released the caterpillars and they loved the whole process. We kept them in a normal propagator and the kids loved collecting the leaves for them to eat. That would basically be a 1 year commitment and then they could be released, leaving you ready to move on with another animal/reptile/
insect or indeed carry on with the eggs for the new class??


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

The caterpillar suggestion is awesome  Got that one written down now with a few others. Will be passing all of them on to see what the staff think. Hopefully they will be able to pick one from the list. 
Wouldn't have thought of most of these! When I was asked my mind went completely blank on something different.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Not read all the way through but personaly i think a corn snake would be perfect..

Only down sides is as an adult will need atleast double the space available and can be a 20-30year+ commitment.. thats a big thing to think over.. long lide span will be true of a lot of your reptilian options.. but if it wasnt for that i would say a corn snakes perfect.. i would stay well away fron geckos or amphibians or anything that can stress easierlt or have very specific habit requirements! For that reason i qould also stay well clear of royals if you decide on a snake! Far too stressy!!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Moths or butterflies is a great idea!! Personaly id be worried about the long lifespans with reptiles and the costs of increasing enclosure sizes as they grow! Caterpillars is ideal and fascinating! 
Theres a few places that sell caterpillar kits for kids as well as educational packs for schools... Looked in ti them before because we wanted some.. im just a big kid really! Lol


Here some links so you can look at prices and things...
This one has loads of info about raising butterflies in the classroom..
School Butterfly Kits, Keeping Butterflies in the Classroom

List of kits, prices..
http://www.spottygreenfrog.co.uk/Butterfly-Life-Cycle-Sets/c-1-180/ 

Agin lots of info here.. also ladybird kits too
Green Gardener - Specialists in Biological control inc Nemaslug, Nemasys and ladybirds for controlling slugs, vine weevils, aphids, chafer grubs, leatherjackets plus home composting, wormeries and wildlife products.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> The caterpillar suggestion is awesome  Got that one written down now with a few others. Will be passing all of them on to see what the staff think. Hopefully they will be able to pick one from the list.
> Wouldn't have thought of most of these! When I was asked my mind went completely blank on something different.


You can buy butterfly life cycle kits from Amazon, and ant farms also.....even glow in the dark ant farms!


----------



## YOGI BEAR (Jun 3, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> even glow in the dark ant farms!


ooooh..... glowy oo:oo:oo:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

My brother had the glowy ant farm  they never did anything. Ended up with dead ants inside the tunnel starts he made for them >_<


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My friend bought a butterfly kit from the internet and I thought it was all a bit disappointing. My children got much more out of doing it all themselves, collecting leaves etc.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

One thing I once bought were 'jumping beans' these were the real things though, a moth lays its egg inside this bean and as the larvae hatches and grows it eats its way through this bean (takes about 4 - 6 months I can't remember maybe a lot longer) until a fully grown moth comes out the bean! I ended up with all 5 moths from 5 beans! It was amazing, although it would have been nice if I actually knew there was something living in these beans because I left them in my bedroom for god knows how long not in a box or anything - lol, once I had a look more about them I was like...oh! ... Look them up im sure the kids would love them!


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

Apologies if someone has already suggested it, but if they're leaning towards a reptile, what about a leopard gecko or a crestie? Unless the heat sources/lighting/food would be an issue? 
Theres so many unwanted males cresties and leos that it would be an excellent way to teach kids about the importance of responsible ownership


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

lemmings? they are different, interesting and can become very tame! or what about a gecko? 
wish i had animals at school when i went.. might have actually wanted to go in lol
EDIT: forgot to mention my mum who teaches nursary children did the butterfly thing which you can buy off amazon came with everything you need and worked really well the kids loved it! she now takes in some of my GALS which they also love


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

How about axolotls? They're not suited to being handled but they are pretty easy to care for, interesting to watch and not going to get stressed by noise like other animals might. Would need a bit more space when it reaches adulthood


----------



## Kloy (Aug 4, 2009)

Black Beauty sticks? Different to look at but pretty easy upkeep


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

We have just got a corn snake at my school, and learning from it I would say before you get anything think about security for the animal and whos gonna feed it if it is a snake or lizard:2thumb:


----------



## Pennys (Oct 3, 2012)

I would recommend a bearded dragon or a corn snake, too. As long as you can meet all of their requirements they are both great pets and are good to handle.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

When our kids were younger we had ant farm, worm farm and triops. I loved the worm farm probably best of those.

Furry things wise, I'd always choose rats over hamsters/gerbils etc, rats just make a far better pet for handling and interaction.

Fish - why not just get some guppies, they're cheap and colourful with the added bonus they breed constantly so you'll have the whole life-cycle thing going on to watch.


----------

